# Pretenders - Middle of the Road - help?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Wonderful song, but I'm totally stumped trying to learn it.

There are a couple of tabs out there that are completely wrong - I can tell by watching videos of the band playing that the tabs aren't even close.

There was a suggestion on the tele forum that maybe the low E string is dropped to D for one of the guitar parts, but I can't figure out how that fits in.

Does anyone know how to play this song?

The one bit I've got working is a secondary riff that comes later on in the song while Crissie is counting "one... two... " - that part seems easy enough:


```
E -x-x-x-x-7-7 
B -5-5-7-7-8-8 
G -6-6-7-7-7-7 
D -7-7-7-7-9-9 
A -x-x-x-x-x-x 
E -x-x-x-x-x-x
```


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Check the Come Together chord chart thread. I put the chord chart in there with the riff that I use. I'm not a lead player and I don't use tabs so I hope you can figure it out. Hopefully, someone can give you the tab but this might help you get started. Good luck.


----------

